# what type of rats are this



## jesse1684

mom2








dad2








babies2








next set of rats
mom








dad








babies








if you can tell me that would be nice


----------



## nativemic

mom2 looks like a agouti
dad2 looks a little like a mismarked hoodie or berkshire

mom looks like a mismarked hoodie
not sure of the name of the plain whies

and all babies are too little to tell


----------



## Star

The Plain white would be albino. If she has a brown face, I think thats called a saiamise(like the cat).


----------



## twitch

there a few different names for the dad 2. there's what nativenic said and then he could also be considered a veriberk. 

and it looks like mom is a dumbo as well (the ears are further down the head and bigger).

what type of bedding are you using? the pictures make it look like a cedar pine mix. which would be very bad on the ratties.


----------



## hjkaga

i agree with the others on the what type of rats you have. i also agree that the bedding looks like cedar, which is VERY bad for rats. if you are going to use wood shavings for bedding then use aspen. otherwise use something like carefresh or yesterdays news.


----------



## Poppyseed

carefresh bedding is love on my rats. They seem to like that type of bedding the best, and it makes their poop smell less like cigarette smoke >_>

But yeah such adorable ratties!


----------



## tasha

Does the whole face have to be brown for it to be called a siamese? If you look at my pictures (Shebaz and Cliffhanger, posted on this forum) the white rat is albino but his nose is a light brown color, as well as the hair near his tail.


----------



## Vixie

tasha said:


> Does the whole face have to be brown for it to be called a siamese? If you look at my pictures (Shebaz and Cliffhanger, posted on this forum) the white rat is albino but his nose is a light brown color, as well as the hair near his tail.


I think you're rat is called a Himalayan.

Not sure, though, so check a site that will have pictures and details.


----------



## lilspaz68

mom2 = standard eared agouti or cinnamon agouti
dad2 = standard eared black variberk
mom = dumbo black mismarked hooded
dad = standard eared himilayan (or himi)

With babies that young you can first figure out who will have pink or ruby eyes and who will have dark eyes. the pink/ruby's will look like they don't have any.
Their markings will start coming in at day 3 and their colours will show up soon after.


----------



## fallinstar

awww they are all cuties!


----------



## Night

You need to get them off that bedding, NOW. Cedar and pine have what's called phenols (which gives them that nice smell), and it's toxic to animals. It can cause upper respiratory issues, and even liver damage. Switch to aspen, Yesterday's News, or CareFresh. I feel so terrible for those babies on that bedding. Also, newspaper is bad too.

P.S. - stop breeding your rats. You're not a real breeder, and it's very bad for the ratties.


----------



## AdventChild

Erm does that ledge just wireframe or is it solid 'cos I was told that wireframes aren't good for rattie feet


----------



## JennieLove

Constantly walking on wire frames can cause Bumble foot, other stuff can cause it to though.


----------



## SkinSkins

LE GASP! 
You bred those ratties and you dont know
-genetics
-backgrounds
-colours

PLEASE PLEASE get them off that bedding NOW! Cedar / pine is HORRID on them because of the phenols. Its bad for any animal!


----------



## twitch

actually it isn't the wire itself that causes or can cause the bumblefoot. its the urine and bacteria that gathers on it. if you don't clean flat floors well enough or often enough the same thing can happen. the reason that bumblefoot and wires are slowly closely related is that it is almost impossbile to clean the wire thoroughly enough to get rid of all the bacteria. the main reason wire floors aren't recommended however is that often the bar spacing isn't good for walking or running on. its the same reason why wire spoked wheels aren't good. a rat playing around could misstep and break its leg. in either case its highly recommended to cover the wire levels with cloth or lino or, if you can get rid of them altogether. flat surfaces are easier to clean and there won't be a chance of someone breaking their leg during play.


----------

